# Rabbit hunting



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I went rabbit hunting a couple of weeks ago with my buddy, thought I would post some pictures we only got 2.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like a good time. I need to get out west again before the it warms up too much.


----------

